# What is your highest stable ramspeed/IF on Ryzen 5000?



## Taraquin (Mar 9, 2021)

Getting my 5600X soon and wondering what ramspeed/IF you get stable with ryzen 5000. Did this poll on 3000 and the vast majority got 3733 or 3800 then.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 9, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Getting my 5600X soon and wondering what ramspeed/IF you get stable with ryzen 5000. Did this poll on 3000 and the vast majority got 3733 or 3800 then.


3800/1900 on my 5600X but that’s on 3600 RAM so can‘t complain.


----------



## jesdals (Mar 9, 2021)

Havent been able to get my 5950x stable above 1900mhz - it does boot in 1933-2000 settings but not stable


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 9, 2021)

I thought I had 4000/2000 stable with my 5600x and Ballistix Elite sticks, but I failed at 45 minutes in the OCCT memory test even with loose timings and 1.45v vdimm. Best I can get 100% stable is 3866/1933 1.45v vdimm 16-18-16-39.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 9, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I thought I had 4000/2000 stable with my 5600x and Ballistix Elite sticks, but I failed at 45 minutes in the OCCT memory test even with loose timings and 1.45v vdimm. Best I can get 100% stable is 3866/1933 1.45v vdimm 16-18-16-39.


How high was your tRCDRD and tRC at 4000? Both gave me issues when aiming for 1.45V and high speed, had to loosen some more.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 9, 2021)

It looks like 1933 for sure, and possibly 1966. I can go up to 2166, run out of ram at 2133 but can run every single stress test, benchmark whatever and pass.. no errors logged by windows but occt got me @ 2100. I have it at 1900/1900 with four sticks right now and its pretty tight.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 9, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> How high was your tRCDRD and tRC at 4000? Both gave me issues when aiming for 1.45V and high speed, had to loosen some more.



You should have no problems whatsoever doing 16-16-16 at 4000 even with mediocre B-die. At CL14 maybe. At CL16, nothing to do with the Vermeer memory controller, you've just set a rather arbitrary limit for yourself of 1.45V VDIMM.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 10, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> You should have no problems whatsoever doing 16-16-16 at 4000 even with mediocre B-die. At CL14 maybe. At CL16, nothing to do with the Vermeer memory controller, you've just set a rather arbitrary limit for yourself of 1.45V VDIMM.


He said he has Crucial Ballistix. That is always Micron rev E or B which must run very loose tRCDRD and tRC compared to B-die. .


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 10, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> He said he has Crucial Ballistix. That is always Micron rev E or B which must run very loose tRCDRD and tRC compared to B-die. .



I'm well aware of that and I wasn't addressing him. Your question:


```
Both gave me issues when aiming for 1.45V and high speed, had to loosen some more.
```

Unless I've misunderstood your sys specs and you don't actually have B-die? Short of CL14 there should be no issues whatsoever running flat timings at reasonable voltage on 4400 Vipers.

On the topic of Micron, Crucial now has some special sauce black magic that runs low tRCD on binned Rev.B, and there's no reason why tRC must be "very loose" compared to B-die, considering that most of the time tRC is similar across B-die, CJR/DJR and Rev.B and is borderline irrelevant to performance, compared to tCL and tRFC. If you meant tRP, Rev.B can scale it just fine.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 10, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I thought I had 4000/2000 stable with my 5600x and Ballistix Elite sticks, but I failed at 45 minutes in the OCCT memory test even with loose timings and 1.45v vdimm. Best I can get 100% stable is 3866/1933 1.45v vdimm 16-18-16-39.



you could prob get that 4000 stable with very high tertiary timings. the problem is, your better off just doing tightened timings at a lower speed. 

at 3600 cas 14-14-14 (not even tightened) I get get 0.5 nanosecond faster in latency test than at 4000 IF 2000, probably with margin of error, but still disappointing.  I intend to tighten those timings a little thanks to @tabascosauz and probably stretch my gains further. i think 4000 is going to be on hold for me. i want to tighten up 3600 better and be content with that at 14-14-14


----------



## Lipkiz (Mar 10, 2021)

5600X + DDR4 4000 @1.4V FCLK 1:1
memtest 1000% pass


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 10, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I'm well aware of that and I wasn't addressing him. Your question:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Sorry, I have both B-die and rev E. Had to give up on the B-die and using rev E now as my GPU blasts hot air on the ram and B-die kept giving me errors when liading GPU hard, while rev E seems to trive with an hairdryer directed to it  

I am unable to run tRC below 56 on rev E at 3733, but B-die liked sub 40 fine. tRFC is even worse with rev E unstable below 525, but B-die øiked sub 260.


----------



## Lipkiz (Mar 10, 2021)

I think B-die is very easy to overclock, why you can't?


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 10, 2021)

Lipkiz said:


> I think B-die is very easy to overclock, why you can't?
> View attachment 191837


No problem overclocking, 3733cl14 with tight subs were stable BUT, B-die is temp sensitive, my GPUs second fan directs hot air right at the ram and even though memtest etc went fine, a few minutes after I start mining or gaming I get bsod and the ram is uncomfortably hot to touch. I set a fan on top of the ram and problem went away, but I can't attach the fan an it looks aweful so I went back to rev E which apoarently likes to boil


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 10, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> How high was your tRCDRD and tRC at 4000? Both gave me issues when aiming for 1.45V and high speed, had to loosen some more.


tRCDRD is 19 and tRC is 62. I already had to loosen trCDRD to get 1966 OCCT stable. 


Taraquin said:


> He said he has Crucial Ballistix. That is always Micron rev E or B which must run very loose tRCDRD and tRC compared to B-die. .


It is Rev E


tabascosauz said:


> I'm well aware of that and I wasn't addressing him. Your question:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Well, the Rev. E is clocking very well but it certainly does not have that special sauce for low tRCD. I have to drop down to 3800 to get tRCD under 19. I haven't found any voltage adjustments that have changed that. I do think I can TRP and tRFC down a bit.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 10, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> No problem overclocking, 3733cl14 with tight subs were stable BUT, B-die is temp sensitive, my GPUs second fan directs hot air right at the ram and even though memtest etc went fine, a few minutes after I start mining or gaming I get bsod and the ram is uncomfortably hot to touch. I set a fan on top of the ram and problem went away, but I can't attach the fan an it looks aweful so I went back to rev E which apoarently likes to boil



I was debating getting a 2x16GB B-die kit for my 5900X to see what I can do at 1.5V on a better A2 PCB. But I ended up sticking with my CJR for that very reason, B-die is not so happy when it hits 50C. Back when I still had my main PC in the NCASE the DIMMs would hit 55C in MW (I think I saw 59C once in CSGO) - if it was B-die it would probably be throwing in the towel lol.



PaulieG said:


> Well, the Rev. E is clocking very well but it certainly does not have that special sauce for low tRCD. I have to drop down to 3800 to get tRCD under 19. I haven't found any voltage adjustments that have changed that. I do think I can TRP and tRFC down a bit.



8Gb Rev.E doesn't have the special sauce, it's old and not the apple of Micron's eye anymore. It's the expensive 16Gb-intentionally-cut-down-to-8Gb Rev.B that's doing 19-19-19 at 4400 out of the box. On either Rev.E or Rev.B I don't think you'll be seeing tRP below tCL like you would on B-die. Definitely not tRFC, you're stuck in the 500s with that one.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 10, 2021)

Here's how it's doing right now. OCCT stable. I'm going to try again for 4000.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 10, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> tRCDRD is 19 and tRC is 62. I already had to loosen trCDRD to get 1966 OCCT stable.
> 
> It is Rev E
> 
> Well, the Rev. E is clocking very well but it certainly does not have that special sauce for low tRCD. I have to drop down to 3800 to get tRCD under 19. I haven't found any voltage adjustments that have changed that. I do think I can TRP and tRFC down a bit.


My rev E needs tRCDRD 20 at 1.39V to 1.44V and 21 at 1.45V+. I would try 20/21 and tRC 64 at 4000/200 if your bin is similar to mine.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 10, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> My rev E needs tRCDRD 20 at 1.39V to 1.44V and 21 at 1.45V+. I would try 20/21 and tRC 64 at 4000/200 if your bin is similar to mine.


I'm trying hard to avoid 20 anything. I think if I can't get it at 19, I'll settle for slightly better latency. Currently on 30 minutes OCCT stable. 30 to go. Way to spend my work day.   

Off hand, what current sticks are coming with Micron Rev B?


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 10, 2021)

I was able to lower quite a few other timings when I raised tRCDRD to 20 so I got a net perf gain. 

Any single rank Crucial 16gb sticks are rev B I'm quite sure of. Most 16gb are dual rank, and there are few other than rev B (Samsung A I think and maybe Hynix DJR?) that is made as 16 sr.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 11, 2021)

Didn't have to hit the 20's, but I did have to run 1.46 vdimm.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 11, 2021)

I finally nailed 2k. I tried some of Pauls voltage settings from a screen posted in another thread. It got me in the door but still failed. So I brought SOC voltage up to a max of just over 1.2v, failed everytime. So I went down.. I landed at 1.156v and she passed! Super stoked about that. This program has been my bane for a couple of days now. Couldn't leave it alone.. I almost gave up.. but the errors started going away with less voltage.. sensitive girl..

Timings are a bit loosey goosey but I just wanted to establish a baseline. also it doesnt show clocks at 4850 because I snapped a screen too quick lol


----------



## Lipkiz (Mar 11, 2021)

What's the best bus for the best latency with Ryzen 5000?

3800 CL14 > Latency around 57 ns
4000 CL16 > Latency around 55 ns

Why 3800CL14 get more latency than 4000 CL16???


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 12, 2021)

Lipkiz said:


> What's the best bus for the best latency with Ryzen 5000?
> 
> 3800 CL14 > Latency around 57 ns
> 4000 CL16 > Latency around 55 ns
> ...


How are the other subs? If other subs are kept equal and on CL is changed I can see why this happends. If other subs are also loosened it seems maybe ryzen 5000 prefers speed/BW over timings?

Results so far is that 1/3 can do 4000/2000 or greater while the majority sits at 3800/1900. An improvement from Zen 2 since there was about 50-50 on 3800/3733 and none above 3800.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 12, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> How are the other subs? If other subs are kept equal and on CL is changed I can see why this happends. If other subs are also loosened it seems maybe ryzen 5000 prefers speed/BW over timings?
> 
> Results so far is that 1/3 can do 4000/2000 or greater while the majority sits at 3800/1900. An improvement from Zen 2 since there was about 50-50 on 3800/3733 and none above 3800.


Idk. Only so much reliability and validity to a forum poll. I mean there are definitely some of us who are actually 4000/2000 stable but it took a ton of work. I’m wondering if we did a poll and asked everyone over 3800 to provide stability testing and screenshoots, if that number would be the same. Self reporting with no evidence is highly unreliable. It would be more interesting to have everyone post screenshots, tally the results and report percentages and speeds afterwards. To draw conclusions about anything would become much more valid. I could give a crap about dick swinging. I’d like to learn more about the science of speed, timings and the MCLK/FCLK relationship with different IC's through evidence based reporting. So, how about any of us with 4000/2000 do a screenie of an hour of OCCT memory test with cpu z, zen timing and Thaiphoon? I'll do mine after work today.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 12, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Idk. Only so much reliability and validity to a forum poll. I mean there are definitely some of us who are actually 4000/2000 stable but it took a lot of work. I’m wondering if we did a poll and asked everyone over 3800 to provide stability testing and screenshoots, if that number would be the same. Self reporting with no evidence is highly unreliable. It would be more interesting to have everyone post screenshots, tally the results and report percentages and speeds afterwards. To draw conclusions about anything would become much more valid. I could give a crap about dick swinging. I’d like to learn more about the science through evidence based reporting. So, how about any of us with 4000/2000 do a screenie of an hour of OCCT memory test with cpu z, zen timing and Thaiphoon?



Problem with that is that memory tests (HCI, TM5, Karhu, P95 Large) only test memory. On Ryzen there are three domains that need to be stable - the memory, the UMC, and the IF. You can kind of use P95 to test the UMC, but there is basically no proper test for 100% IF stability, aside from doing as diverse a workload as possible day after day. So while you can quite easily verify if your B-die itself is stable at any profile, all it takes is one unexpected reboot/failure to POST/Bus Interconnect WHEA to unravel days/weeks/months of supposed "stability" at 2000MHz IF. Knowing how IF works, it'll be a long time before I can take any owners' word for it that they can "stably" do 4000 1:1. Helps to be playing games that are simultaneously memory, CPU and GPU intensive, but gaming is far from consistent enough to be considered a "test".


----------



## freeagent (Mar 12, 2021)

I am just running a paltry 1600/1600 

Not missing out on much 



Lipkiz said:


> What's the best bus for the best latency with Ryzen 5000?
> 
> 3800 CL14 > Latency around 57 ns
> 4000 CL16 > Latency around 55 ns
> ...


At 3200 cl 14 I am down to 58ns


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 14, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I am just running a paltry 1600/1600
> 
> Not missing out on much
> 
> ...


For all intents and purposes, that is all anyone needs but it seems ppl like big numbers thus so many have issues chasing that goal. A gskill 3200c14 b-die kit is not that expensive which begs the question why bother? It's kind of hilarious, when you do a 3200mhz c14 search on newegg, no other brands come up save for Team which uses b-die.









						G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## freeagent (Mar 14, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> For all intents and purposes, that is all anyone needs but it seems ppl like big numbers thus so many have issues chasing that goal. A gskill 3200c14 b-die kit is not that expensive which begs the question why bother? It's kind of hilarious, when you do a 3200mhz c14 search on newegg, no other brands come up save for Team which uses b-die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well.. I cant speak for the CPU clocking side of things, but for the memory side it is kind of fun to see the gains. Not that there is a lot to be gained really.. The IF can only move so much, so fast through the memory bus. One thing I did notice is the L3 cache performance, especially it's latency is improved with tight cl14 timings vs fast (2k+) cl16. I am not sure if it is internal straps for certain if/mclk ranges or what exactly is going on yet. Sometimes it would pay to be an engineer 

Edit:

There is a strap system. I just looked in the aida thread at my 4200 14-14-14 shot and l3 latency is at 11.5ns. So it slows down as memory and/or IF speed up.

Edit again..

Not sure if it means anything tangible yet.. probably somewhere.


----------



## Makaveli (Mar 14, 2021)

Most will need to retry this with the new bios out.

AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.1 I'm see more reports of better clocks at higher IF.

The L3 Aida fix is in also.

On Bios 3001






On Bios 3602


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 15, 2021)

Makaveli: Looks good. Tried running higher IF to see where you get? Maybe this improved aswell in new agesa?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 16, 2021)

> For all intents and purposes, that is all anyone needs but it seems ppl like big numbers thus so many have issues chasing that goal. A gskill 3200c14 b-die kit is not that expensive which begs the question why bother? It's kind of hilarious, when you do a 3200mhz c14 search on newegg, no other brands come up save for Team which uses b-die.


Exactly. Chasing the numbers is fun. For some us who don't game, chasing numbers is the game. It's the same reason I did powerlifting for so long. Tearing my rotator cuff and bicep tendon to get that bench PR? Hell yes.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 8, 2021)

With agesa 1.2.0.1 4066/2033 was easy, but I stick to 4000/2000 since voltage reqs are a bit lower and trash binned B-die dislikes the volts it needs above 4000.


----------



## 529th (Apr 12, 2021)

Can't run 1900 without WHEA errors, so 1866 it is, however I'm doing GDM disabled CMD 1T 1700/3400


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 12, 2021)

529th said:


> Can't run 1900 without WHEA errors, so 1866 it is, however I'm doing GDM disabled CMD 1T 1700/3400


What CPY and agesa do you have? It seems like 5600X/5800X have much better chance at running abpve 3800 than 5900X/5950X, more complexity and 'longer' signals due to 1 extra chiplet might be the reason.


----------



## 529th (Apr 12, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> What CPY and agesa do you have? It seems like 5600X/5800X have much better chance at running abpve 3800 than 5900X/5950X, more complexity and 'longer' signals due to 1 extra chiplet might be the reason.



I have a 5800X


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 12, 2021)

For those who said they were able to do 4066/2033, can you post screen shots after a successful OCCT memory and a realbench run? I've tried like hell to get anything over 4000/2000 stable using both B-die sticks and high binned Micron Rev. B and I can get them both to do daily tasks at 4066/2033 but I cannot get them truly stable.


----------



## woam (Jun 15, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> For those who said they were able to do 4066/2033, can you post screen shots after a successful OCCT memory and a realbench run? I've tried like hell to get anything over 4000/2000 stable using both B-die sticks and high binned Micron Rev. B and I can get them both to do daily tasks at 4066/2033 but I cannot get them truly stable.



Hi, I signed up just to show you my configuration at 4133 / 2066 stable, with 5600x and 2 x 16 GB micron rev b 3600c16 @ 4133 c16, @1.45v, vsoc 1.15. 1H on occt, and 11 H on tm5 extreme profile. 0 WHEA error. All is in the screenshot


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 15, 2021)

5800X 1900
5900X 1800
2nd 5900X 1800
5950X 2000


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 15, 2021)

The B die sensitivity to heat really irritates me as there is no reliable way to keep them under 40c under all loads when pushing 1.5v+.
I've looked for waterblocks for two stick kits but they don't exist, and even 2 x NF A4x10 fans blowing directly onto the ram from the side panel (cool air), they'll still hit 45c+ under prolonged stress test.

Getting very tempted to disassemble the stock Trident Z Neo heatsinks which apparently is a pain, and put Gelid GC Ultimate 13w/mk pads instead of whatever factory crap is on there, I suspect that would reduce temps by a few degrees.

It's not really an issue when gaming or doing other intensive tasks because it's never the strain of 100% synthetic load, and temps are usually in the high 30s.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 15, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> The B die sensitivity to heat really irritates me as there is no reliable way to keep them under 40c under all loads when pushing 1.5v+.
> I've looked for waterblocks for two stick kits but they don't exist, and even 2 x NF A4x10 fans blowing directly onto the ram from the side panel (cool air), they'll still hit 45c+ under prolonged stress test.
> 
> Getting very tempted to disassemble the stock Trident Z Neo heatsinks which apparently is a pain, and put Gelid GC Ultimate 13w/mk pads instead of whatever factory crap is on there, I suspect that would reduce temps by a few degrees.
> ...


the Trident z Heatspreader (wouldn't even call that a heatsink) is awful.

i have 16GB Dimms and they run (now in the summer) at up to 50°C at 3600 at 1.35V and they are in the airflow of 140mm noctua industrials and a NH D15 (all at over 1400RPM)


----------



## freeagent (Jun 15, 2021)

Stable? 2K on my 5600X and 1900 on my 5900X. Unstable? 2100 on 5600X and 2K on 5900X. My B-Die has never seen 40c.. came close though


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2021)

woam said:


> Hi, I signed up just to show you my configuration at 4133 / 2066 stable, with 5600x and 2 x 16 GB micron rev b 3600c16 @ 4133 c16, @1.45v, vsoc 1.15. 1H on occt, and 11 H on tm5 extreme profile. 0 WHEA error. All is in the screenshot


Hell, this is going to drag me back into this mess.


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 15, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Stable? 2K on my 5600X and 1900 on my 5900X. Unstable? 2100 on 5600X and 2K on 5900X. My B-Die has never seen 40c.. came close though


These are my average temps for my b-die as well @ 1.35v


----------



## freeagent (Jun 15, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> These are my average temps for my b-die as well @ 1.35v
> 
> View attachment 203982


I’m running OCCT right now to cycle my TIM, not the best of examples.. but this is generally where they run at, sometimes a little higher or lower.. it’s about 20c in my computer room..


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 15, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I’m running OCCT right now to cycle my TIM, not the best of examples.. but this is generally where they run at, sometimes a little higher or lower.. it’s about 20c in my computer room..
> 
> View attachment 203984



Looks good ambient temp in my room is about 24c right now.


----------



## msroadkill612 (Sep 14, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> For all intents and purposes, that is all anyone needs but it seems ppl like big numbers thus so many have issues chasing that goal. A gskill 3200c14 b-die kit is not that expensive which begs the question why bother? It's kind of hilarious, when you do a 3200mhz c14 search on newegg, no other brands come up save for Team which uses b-die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not just ram that uses the Fabric bus.


----------

